# Adding Kitchen to second floor of house



## tiki16 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello, I am looking at buying a house. I would like to split the house up into separate apts. I want to build a kitchen on the second floor. Not sure I can consult a plumber in time to have the plumbing in place before it closes. 

Does anyone have any experience with adding a kitchen to a 2nd floor house? How difficult is it to have the plumbing put in place for a kitchen sink?
thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

#1, I would be checking with zoning and the heath dept. to see if it's even going to be allowed.
It's not the supply's that's going to be the issue. It's the drains.


----------



## tiki16 (Oct 3, 2010)

What sort of issues should be considered with the drain? I thought that would be the biggest problem. I am checking with by-laws. So far all I can find is info on basement apts.
Thanks


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You really need to have a plumber look into the work---

If a sink is the only additional fixture,it might be possible to add that to the existing upstairs plumbing---or not---only an onsite review will give you the answer.


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

Most local municipalities have very definite zoning laws about this first of all. If the home is already properly zoned multi-family, but the building hasn't been properly converted, then it will take more than getting running water upstairs to make it a legal rental unit. You need to talk with your local codes office to determine exactly what will be required.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

> Not sure I can consult a plumber in time to have the plumbing in place before it closes.


Who would let you work on a house that you don't own and may not end up owning?


----------



## Gary Evans (Jan 27, 2014)

There are usually stricter regulations for turning a two story house into two separate suites than for adding a basement suite.
The Plumbing is only a small part of it.
To renovate an existing home into multifamily is very expensive.......and then there's the zoning.


----------



## TotalHomeworx (Jan 18, 2014)

The plumbing is going to be a pain but don't forget about the electrical. You will need a circuit for the fridge, circuit for the micro wave, counter receptacles, stove receptacle, etc etc


----------



## Gary Evans (Jan 27, 2014)

Electrical, plumbing, egress, access, parking, etc, etc,
And one of the worst.......meeting fire & sound code, you need to meet fire break and sound isolation requirements for multifamily which for a standard home is not easy.
And where I am......the city will ding you another 10k - 15k ......just for the special permit and possible variances.

It's a long list


----------

